# 211/411 L2.63 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, I know it's a little too soon, but I can't wait for our release notes fairy/elf... 

"02/22/2006: 1100 Software Version L2.63 for ViP 211/DISH 411

Effective Thursday, February 23rd, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.63 for the ViP 211/DISH 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.63 will be the valid software version for the ViP 211/DISH 411."


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

logray said:


> Ok, I know it's a little too soon, but I can't wait for our release notes fairy/elf...
> 
> "02/22/2006: 1100 Software Version L2.63 for ViP 211/DISH 411
> 
> ...


Will that solve my lip sync issue and the picture shift when I use hdmi ?


----------



## dmils (May 1, 2005)

My 411 now has L263 and lip synch appears solved but I strill do not get DD over HDMI


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

dmils said:


> My 411 now has L263 and lip synch appears solved but I strill do not get DD over HDMI


Well I just checked and it did nothing for me. I hate it, I now have my hdyv that I don't care to watch anymore because it feels like i'm watching a cheap kung fu movie with the bad lip sync. I NEED HELP , or dish needs to take this piece of crap back.

Very Frustrated in GA


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

Lip sync still here. Voices before the mouth moves on digital output. I just do not understand why a very cheap DVD player can get the lip sync perfect on digital output but Dish Network engineers still struggle with constant software upgrades that do not solve problems. I guess it's time to e-mail the CEO again.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Lip sync still on mine to gotta see if the black screen will come back I hope not


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

The only time I get the black screen is when I leave my 411 on a Local channel overnight, then it will be black when I turn it on, but other receivers have had this problem in the past with Dish network.




Bill


----------



## riche119 (Jan 11, 2006)

L.263 seems to have solved the audio problems I have been having with my 211. I actually watched OTA HD without having to do a re-boot to get audio for the first time since receiving the unit. Yahoo! (at least for one day)


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

In the audio setup on the 211 there is a box for line and rf. Check the rf instead of line it helps the audio sync.


----------

